

New Java Zero-day vulnerability - techinsidr
http://www.securityweek.com/new-java-exploit-spotted-wild

======
VMG
Original Blog Post: [http://blog.fireeye.com/research/2012/08/zero-day-season-
is-...](http://blog.fireeye.com/research/2012/08/zero-day-season-is-not-over-
yet.html)

Source: <http://pastie.org/4594319>

